# ghrp-6 and cjc-1293



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello lads,

I've got 10'000mcg ghrp-6 and 4'000mcg cjc-1293.

I'm goin to use 100mcg ghrp-6 3 times a day and was wondering if useing just 50mcg of the cjc-1293 3 times a day to have it last longer would be of any benefit or should I just stick to 100 of each 3 times a day and either get more cjc or finish with out it or even to use the cjc less times a day. Any help or suggestions would be great.

Cheers lads.

Rossi.s


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

just checked vials and although i ordered 1293 i've been sent 1295 (long acting). will this make any differance to doses and timeings.

cheers.

rossi.s


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

rossi.s said:


> just checked vials and although i ordered 1293 i've been sent 1295 (long acting). will this make any differance to doses and timeings.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> rossi.s


this happened to me too, did you use hyperpeptides? it says long acting on the vial but as I understand real CJC-1295 is hard to get and this will most probably be GFR mod (1-29)

Im using 100mcg of each, am & pm.


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes mate, got them from hyper, do you think 50mcg 3* daily will be any good.

Cheers fooer the reply mate.

Rossi.s


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

CJC 1295 is harder to get than Mod GRF but the short acting CJC is CJC1295 w/o DAC if it says that it is the long acting one on the vial then there is no reason to think otherwise, if you do think that in fact it is something else then i would not use it as you cannot be certain to what you are injecting.

50mcg of any GHRH product is a little low in my opinion unless you are 50kg in weight, what are you using with it??? GHRP-6, GHRP-2, IPAM???


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm useing it 100mcg of ghrp-6 3* day and was wondering if there was any point trying to make the vial cjc last as long or nearly as long as the ghrp. If not i'll just have to either get more cjc when its gone or finish off with just ghrp.

Cheers.

Rossi.s


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

'95 w/o DAC is shorther H/Life than '93. The DAC version last days.

You could use 1 mg x kg . say 70 or 80 mcg . 8o mcg could be matched with 200mcg G'''6 in 50 doses 70mcg with ~170mcg for ~ 57/58 doses.

that amount of G'''6 will be ok. Or, get some more cjc '93 or '95


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

Would you still use the longer acting cjc 3* daily?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

massiccio said:


> '95 w/o DAC is shorther H/Life than '93. The DAC version last days.
> 
> You could use 1 mg x kg . say 70 or 80 mcg . 8o mcg could be matched with 200mcg G'''6 in 50 doses 70mcg with ~170mcg for ~ 57/58 doses.
> 
> that amount of G'''6 will be ok. Or, get some more cjc '93 or '95


why would he use 200mcg of GHRP-6 when the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg??

the saturation dose for all but one GHRP is 1mcg per kg this is the same for all GHRH peptides (cjc and GRF) so if you weigh 100kg then 100mcg of both GHRP and CJC is plenty......doubling the saturation dose will give only 27% more results but with this 27% more prolactin and cortisol is releases so i see no point in doing this?


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> why would he use 200mcg of GHRP-6 when the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg??
> 
> the saturation dose for all but one GHRP is 1mcg per kg this is the same for all GHRH peptides (cjc and GRF) so if you weigh 100kg then 100mcg of both GHRP and CJC is plenty......doubling the saturation dose will give only 27% more results but with this 27% more prolactin and cortisol is releases so i see no point in doing this?


I agree, not ideal, but, of all the pulse amplifier, the GHRP6 has the least prolactin , cortisol and de-sensitisation issues. Some people use 500/600mg x day no problem, the goal here mainly to increase ghrelin & appetite.

Apart this, and the issue of matching the CJC and the GHRP6 doses, the benefit of the dosage increase in regard to GH production itself it's minimal.

That's by memory, off what I have been reading... because at the end , I haven't got a clue.

I've been using GHRP 6 at the doses stated above , with results as stated above: Big appetite, no apparent prolactine, cortisol or de-sensitisation problems.

I've been using GHRP2 , with cjc1293(presumibily), off 10mg vials. Dosed at 200mcg each time , I had some bad pains, at the shoulders attachment, with subsided when I reduced the dosage. I cannot even be 100% sure they are directly correlated, but seem that way. I dosed at 200mg x 3 a day, average, to consume the vial content , or I would have trown it away after 30 days.

I understand that freezing the pre-loaded pins wasn't an option, with those peptides. I heard that can be done , from others.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

rossi.s said:


> just checked vials and although i ordered 1293 i've been sent 1295 (long acting). will this make any differance to doses and timeings.
> 
> cheers.
> 
> rossi.s


When I ordered they quoted that the 1293 will be labelled with 1295 as they run out of labels

Whether that is true or not LOL


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

So would you say just 50mcg of cjc would be a waste?


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

rossi.s said:


> Would you still use the longer acting cjc 3* daily?


The dac version last days, no need for daily dose. Isn't a good option, tought . The smaller , continuos pulse isn't a good thinks. A spike of GH is what we look for.

I also heard that the dac attachment look nasty,un-natural for the body ,with potential for conseguences for the user. From someone working on the fields. Cannot confirm the veracity of this,as I'm clueless


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

rossi.s said:


> So would you say just 50mcg of cjc would be a waste?


I don't know. I cannot quantify the return from that dose. If you weight close to 50 kg (unlikely) then that would be sat. dose.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

danny187 said:


> When I ordered they quoted that the 1293 will be labelled with 1295 as they run out of labels
> 
> Whether that is true or not LOL


In fact , CJC 1293 appear only on brokers list from China. There is no mention of CJC1293 on the western literature on GHR peptides.Should be the tetra-modified version,with 4 AA changed on the 1-29 chain. That,s to increase Bio-availability , via extension of the half life. Wich run into the half hour, if I'm not mistaken.CJC1295 W/O DAC run into minutes


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

massiccio said:


> I agree, not ideal, but, of all the pulse amplifier, the GHRP6 has the least prolactin , cortisol and de-sensitisation issues. Some people use 500/600mg x day no problem, the goal here mainly to increase ghrelin & appetite.
> 
> Apart this, and the issue of matching the CJC and the GHRP6 doses, the benefit of the dosage increase in regard to GH production itself it's minimal.
> 
> ...


this is untrue the GHRP class of peptides with the least amount of cortisol/prolactin issue is IPAM which has non, GHRP-6 does have the potential for a fair amount with GHRP-2 being the largest although the strongest of the GHRP group.....

the reason why people who use 500-600mcg of GHRP-6 get no side effects from prolactin and cortisol is mainly because thee product is not pure or clinical grade(which is what is used in the lab studies) i have used GHRP-2 and 6 at high doses in the past with no issue i now use clinical peptides and cannot use either at half the dose i used to.....

the GHRH dose is important if it was not then what would be the point in a saturation dose? and we could just use 10mcg......now if the OP was doing one shot of 100mcg of GHRP-6 and 50mcg CJC then i do not think there would be a massive difference but there would be a difference but if the OP is using the peptides 3 or more times per day then yes there would be a difference.......

what many are not grasping is that these peptides release natural Growth Hormone so side effects like tendon and muscle pains can happen if you use to much just can happen when you inject synthetic GH......

you should freeze the unmixed powder to keep degradation at minimum once thawed refreezing is not advices but when mixed you can freeze it once (although there is no need because mixing with BAC water will keep for 4-6 weeks with no issue)

in my opinion Rossi 50mcg of CJC is not a waste as such but it is not the best use of the peptide my advice would be to use 1mcg per kg for each shot and buy some more....



rossi.s said:


> So would you say just 50mcg of cjc would be a waste?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

massiccio said:


> In fact , CJC 1293 appear only on brokers list from China. There is no mention of CJC1293 on the western literature on GHR peptides.Should be the tetra-modified version,with 4 AA changed on the 1-29 chain. That,s to increase Bio-availability , via extension of the half life. Wich run into the half hour, if I'm not mistaken.CJC1295 W/O DAC run into minutes


Mod GRF and CJC1295 w/o DAC are the same thing when used as a GHRH.....CJC1295 is the longer version and lasts several days this causes GH bleed which is a slow release of GH something as men you do not want as this is the pattern women tend to release there GH....the shorter version is much better at it mimics are own pattern


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I stand corrected, I wasn't considering ipamorellin, I heard people using it at tenfold the doses of other peptide, but I have no direct experience on this. The purity issue of some peptide is what encouraged me to exceed the suggested dose, to be honest. I know the difference betveen 98% pure and 99.9, or 99,5 , isn't 1.5% on the effect.I do not even trust 100% those brokers, when purity is of concern, I take what they declare foer good, with a big question mark on the back of ma head.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a question myself :

I used some BAC water with sodium chloride and benzil alcohol. I got some aggregate in the vial. I did pay attention when mixing it , the aggregate form on contact. Is that due to the preservatives on the water? I suspected sodium cloride (0.9%) incompatibility with those peptides.

Edit: found the answer , the sodium chloride sol. is compatible, the peptides itself are very unstable.


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers for the info lads i'll keep the dose at 1mcg per kg.

On another note my lass is currentley on a deca cycle which she is 4 weeks innow and very interested in the peptides i'm speaking to her about. What would you say the best peptides are for women. I've looked about and there is'nt much info on peptides that is female specific, that I have found anyway other than dosing at between .8-1mcg per kg.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

PT 141 all the way !!!


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

danny187 said:


> When I ordered they quoted that the 1293 will be labelled with 1295 as they run out of labels
> 
> Whether that is true or not LOL


yep i was informed of this too


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

danny187 said:


> When I ordered they *quoted that the 1293 will be labelled with 1295 as they run out of labels*Whether that is true or not LOL


this is what they said to me when i contacted them


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like an easy way of shifting unwanted stock.


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

I would imagine it is true as they sell the 1295 double what they sell the 1293. So in that resect it would at a loss or at least not as much profit.

What would the dose and timeings be on pt-141.

Cheers.

Rossi.s


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

10mg before bedtime....

Man, stock up on proviron ....


----------



## rossi.s (Jul 6, 2010)

I was on about for my lass mate, any good for her?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

massiccio said:


> I stand corrected, I wasn't considering ipamorellin, I heard people using it at tenfold the doses of other peptide, but I have no direct experience on this. The purity issue of some peptide is what encouraged me to exceed the suggested dose, to be honest. I know the difference betveen 98% pure and 99.9, or 99,5 , isn't 1.5% on the effect.I do not even trust 100% those brokers, when purity is of concern, I take what they declare foer good, with a big question mark on the back of ma head.


IPAM has the same saturation dose as GHRP-6 so 1mcg per kg, i am using this now for my before bed shot and it is amazing for sleep....



rossi.s said:


> Cheers for the info lads i'll keep the dose at 1mcg per kg.
> 
> On another note my lass is currentley on a deca cycle which she is 4 weeks innow and very interested in the peptides i'm speaking to her about. What would you say the best peptides are for women. I've looked about and there is'nt much info on peptides that is female specific, that I have found anyway other than dosing at between .8-1mcg per kg.


peptides essentially do the same for women as they do for men and that is release natural GH they are not gender specific, nor is the saturation dose so 1mcg per kg would still apply to your missus mate...



massiccio said:


> PT 141 all the way !!!


if you want a constant hard on but will do nothing for GH release....


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

massiccio said:


> 10mg before bedtime....
> 
> Man, stock up on proviron ....


10mg pre-bed of pt141? :confused1: 1mg makes me feel mega sick!

Sat doses ghrp/mod grf1-29 3-4 times per day for fat loss, recovery and anti-ageing :thumb:


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

PT 141 will put the girl on a nice mood for copuation: make she horny as fk. 10mg is the common dose, sub-q . 20 or more intranasal


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

massiccio said:


> PT 141 will put the girl on a nice mood for copuation: make she horny as fk. 10mg is the common dose, sub-q . 20 or more intranasal


Oh right I thought you may have been referring to melatonin, jesus 10mg of pt141, that's a whole vial lol. 1mg mon,wed,fri does me when my libido dives on tren,pct etc. :thumb:


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

@ pscarb :

i mixed up ipam up with hexam on my head. Never used, memory is sketchy. Nice tip about ipam& sleep, will try it when the occasion arise. My limited direct experience with ghrp analogues is only with 2 and 6

@ conscript : aye. pt141 was the first version, later improved in melanotan 1 then 2 . The last version , m2 is more efficient for tanning, the target of the peptide. The first , pt141 was not that good , the side effect being affecting sexual behavour specially in female (rats...) work well on women and men too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

massiccio said:


> @ pscarb :
> 
> i mixed up ipam up with hexam on my head. Never used, memory is sketchy. Nice tip about ipam& sleep, will try it when the occasion arise. My limited direct experience with ghrp analogues is only with 2 and 6
> 
> @ conscript : *aye. pt141 was the first version, later improved in melanotan 1 then 2 . The last version , m2 is more efficient for tanning, the target of the peptide. The first , pt141 was not that good , the side effect being affecting sexual behavour specially in female (rats...) work well on women and men too*


this is not correct.....MT1 did not contain PT141 and was only used to prevent burning whilst in the sun as it was developed in Oz because of there issue with the Ozone layer, MT2 was developed for fertility in a University in Americs where they added PT141 this addition also icreased the tanning potential of the MT drug as MT2 is stronger than MT1


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

danny187 said:


> When I ordered they quoted that the 1293 will be labelled with 1295 as they run out of labels
> 
> Whether that is true or not LOL


Nice to know, when I asked why i had cjc1295 and not cjc1293 they never replyed.....

So if we have been sold long acting cjc1295 whats the protocal for use? do we still dose at 1mcg/kg and take with our GHRP or just do one shot am.

personally Im going to buy some mod grf from somewhere else.


----------

